# Hello from Oklahoma



## okcpicker (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, we do sail in Oklahoma. I sail primarily on Lake Hefner in Oklahoma City which has hosted a number of one-design nationals and regional regattas.

My "cruising" boat is a Santana 2023 water ballasted boat based on the original hull of the Santana 23. I also have a Laser and old Snipe which I'm restoring.

I would like to mention my [product] which I produce [edit] but wonder if there is a Vendors Forum here which might be more appropriate because we are a commercial enterprise. Don't want to break any rules! 

[edit]


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, Welcome (belatedly) to Sailnet! 

As you must be aware, we are supported in part by advertising revenue, so we can't give away free advertising. Think about it: Why would anyone pay to advertise if they can do so for free in the forums? 

When you previously posted about the product, you mentioned that it was non-commercial. We scratched our heads a bit on that one, but let it slide. Now the commercial nature of the product has apparently changed -- so there's no longer any doubt that posting links to it violates our "no free advertising" forum policy. 

It looks like a neat product, and we'd be happy to help you promote it. If you'd like to take out a paid advertisement that reaches thousands of sailors, please contact me via our Private Message system and I'll help you work something out. 

Thanks for giving us a look. - JRP


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Used to sail in OK myself!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everybody. I'm new here and can't wait to meet all of you guys. I hope we can learn things from each other and hopefully become friends online. Thanks admin for this great site. I'm happy to be part of this...


----------



## thanatos (Jan 15, 2010)

im an OKC sailor aswell. recently left san Francisco bay and a lovely gilmer hulled aries 32.

needing a boat here again, msg me...

thx


----------

